# New Urban Decay Products for fall 09.



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 2, 2009)

EyeLash Primer Potion













*Three new shades!*
Deluxe Eyeshadow









Ink For Eyes





Lip Prime Potion





Complexion Primer Potion- Brightening





Complexion Primer Potion- Pore Perfecting 









Surreal Skin Cream To Powder Foundation









!*Two new shades*!
24/7 Glide-On Lip Pencil













*Three new shades!*
Lipstick


----------



## dietcokeg (Jul 2, 2009)

omg iam so getting the eyelash primer!! they really knw how 2 captalise with all the primer potion stuff!! gud for them..defo pickin up a few things!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm excited for alllll of it! The new primer for the face is really nice, but the glosses and everything else is just wow....can't wait to order it and get it!


----------



## Christina983 (Jul 2, 2009)

yay always love when UD comes with new stuff!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 2, 2009)

I SO have to have those shadows.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow!  Okay I am a sucker for purples, so in time, the two new Deluxe Eye Shadows will more than likely be mine.  I might try the lash primer when I am done with my Clinique Lash Primer.  And Oil Slick l/s looks promising too.  I have never tried any UD lip products.  And like everyone else, I want to try the Complexion Primer, although I am really digging the Bare Essentials Oil-Control Prime Time right now.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 3, 2009)

Ohhh so many pretty things!!! I'm in love.


----------



## outinapout (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm intrigued by all of the primers, but I think I should wait for some reviews to roll in- or maybe justify buying them so that I, myself, can review them! Yeah, that's it!


----------



## BBJay (Jul 3, 2009)

Good Golly Miss Molly, would you look at all those primers. Sounds promising. Those shadows look super pretty.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 3, 2009)

oh and the UD MUA told me also that they're coming with a new huge palette like they did with the Book Of Shadows!


----------



## bis (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh, thanks for posting! Love the shadows already. I just need to get them somehow.
Or wait, maybe that is the reason I need to finally see the big Sephora in Paris


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Oh, thanks for posting! Love the shadows already. I just need to get them somehow.
Or wait, maybe that is the reason I need to finally see the big Sephora in Paris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha!!! Let me know if you come, we may go shopping together!!!


----------



## ztirkazoid (Jul 3, 2009)

Great collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh, so much love. I knew I had a reason for love the fall season :-D


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 3, 2009)

So Excited!!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 4, 2009)

Does anyone know when these will be out?  Got to have those shadows and liners.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 4, 2009)

Ruthless and Confession look SO pretty.


----------



## outinapout (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Does anyone know when these will be out?  Got to have those shadows and liners._

 
It looks like they're already available on line, but I'm not sure if they're in stores yet.


----------



## gigiopolis (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, it's available for order on the UD website but won't be for sale at Sephora until later on...maybe a month from now? 

I have really high hopes for the new primers!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 4, 2009)

I love that they are already up on the UD site.  Wonder when they'll hit the stores.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 4, 2009)

Frigid, The face and lip primers are totally on my list. Wish they were having a promo right now. I'd be hitting checkout already!


----------



## bis (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Haha!!! Let me know if you come, we may go shopping together!!!_

 
Mais bien sûr


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 4, 2009)

I have used the eyeshadow primer on my lashes a few times and it works a charm.

However, I noticed today that they have put their prices up in the UK..UDPP used to be £9.50 and is now £11!


----------



## mac_aiken (Jul 4, 2009)

I had a chance to test drive these products yesterday and I have to tell you I love them all. To me the standouts are the face primers, Oil Slick lipstick, the new shadows (I'm a sucker for purple). The new foundation is nice as well.

This will be available in Sephora stores on August 5th from what I have heard. 

And there will be a new book of shadows as well as nail polish sets available when the holiday collections hit.


----------



## frostiana (Jul 4, 2009)

I want ALL the the primers. I'll get the new shadows when they put them into a palette. I still can't bring myself to pay that much money for an eye/lip pencil--maybe I'll get them when they put them in mini versions in a set or something.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2009)

put me down for a face primer please! wonder when they'll hit the uk!

and thanks redribbon - i need a new udpp, b ut now i wish i'd bought it a few weeks ago. first mac and now udpp! damn price increases!


----------



## VintageAqua (Jul 4, 2009)

Nail polish sets!?!?! Looks like a great Fall season is upon us. 

P.S. Anyone know when the F&F sale for fall will be?


----------



## astronaut (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_I had a chance to test drive these products yesterday and I have to tell you I love them all. To me the standouts are the face primers, Oil Slick lipstick, the new shadows (I'm a sucker for purple). The new foundation is nice as well.

This will be available in Sephora stores on August 5th from what I have heard. 

And there will be a new book of shadows as well as nail polish sets available when the holiday collections hit._

 
Do you have swatches? Pretty please!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_put me down for a face primer please! wonder when they'll hit the uk!

and thanks redribbon - i need a new udpp, b ut now i wish i'd bought it a few weeks ago. first mac and now udpp! damn price increases!_

 
Exactly, I'm looking to buy my first ever MAC foundation as my YSL one is impossible to find and they've gone and raised the prices before I had a chance to check it in store. 

I thought that UD would raise the prices by a quid or so, in my mind going from £9.50 to £11 is steep, it's probably because I won't be getting change from a tenner.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't remember who asked when the next F&F is, but last year they had one in November so who knows if they will do one around then again or a lil sooner?


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 6, 2009)

omggg i am so excitedd!!! i have been waiting forever for new delux shadows!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_put me down for a face primer please! wonder when they'll hit the uk!_

 
From the UD Twitter: "to our UK customers - Ink for Eyes and 2 NEW Complexion Primer Potions will make its debut in September!"


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 7, 2009)

OMG i want it all!! Cant wait 4 tha complexion primer potion!! and the new eyeshadows luk gawjus!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks for that! september will be an expencive month for me!


----------



## glowingface (Jul 7, 2009)

Three deluxe shadows...wow!!!
Now all i need is a new deluxe e/s palette wth new colours..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The primers look promising...


----------



## mac_aiken (Jul 13, 2009)

I got Oil Slick l/s Saturday. First, let me say UD website rocks. I ordered on Wednesday night and had my lipstick on Saturday. Not too shabby considering it was shipped from FL and I live in WA. 

Anyway, I LOVE this lipstick. So versatile. Gives beautiful depth to nudes and reds.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_I got Oil Slick l/s Saturday. *First, let me say UD website rocks. I ordered on Wednesday night and had my lipstick on Saturday. *Not too shabby considering it was shipped from FL and I live in WA. 

Anyway, I LOVE this lipstick. So versatile. Gives beautiful depth to nudes and reds._

 
I placed my order Friday and got it today. How awesome is that?! I ordered 3 out of 4 of the primers because I didn't need the brightening on since I already get oily as ever. I couldn't wait to order them since the UDPP works amazingly for me. I'd always wondered if they were going to do face, lips, and lash primers. I can't wait to try them.


----------



## mac_aiken (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PollyRhythm* 

 
_I placed my order Friday and got it today. How awesome is that?! I ordered 3 out of 4 of the primers because I didn't need the brightening on since I already get oily as ever. I couldn't wait to order them since the UDPP works amazingly for me. I'd always wondered if they were going to do face, lips, and lash primers. I can't wait to try them._

 

Let us know how you like the lip and eye primers. My next order will probably be the brightening face primer.


----------



## kyoto (Jul 13, 2009)

I must say that I love the face primer.  It does smooth out your skin and it isn't goopy like the Philosophy primer.  I received the lip primer as well, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 14, 2009)

I got the e-mail regarding the collection and have saved it just so I don't forget to go get Ruthless! So pretty!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 14, 2009)

Here are a couple swatches of some of the new products
Lipsticks are swatched Confession Naked, Oil slick






The liners are UD Binge, UD Zero, MAC Blacktrack and Bobbi Brown Black Ink


----------



## Nicala (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone know if the fall items are available at UD counters in Macys?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Anyone know if the fall items are available at UD counters in Macys?_

 
I was at my UD counter at macys 2 days ago they said they probably woudnt have the new stuff for a month. Sephora didnt have it yesterday either...


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh lawdy...I do need another job ontop of  another job to afford all of this makeup....so glad I am clearing out my old stuff to hand over to my sister..all of my NYX trio palettes will make a good home for her and my nieces...lol...

some old avon shadows, sally e/s...
Loving everything in that new fall collection...have to get my Macy's down or paid off to charge it all...lol...


----------



## LatteQueen (Jul 14, 2009)

you have a UD at your Macy's? I know I can only get UD online of Macy's..you're lucky...maybe the one at the more modern mall here will have the UD soon...have to ask..


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah I bet Sephora or Macy's won't get the new stuff till closer to the end of the month or the beginning of August. Usually Urban Decay launches first, than everyone else that sells UD puts it out at least a couple of weeks to a month later. I know I gotta order UD online as well since no one has it in this state I believe lol.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 14, 2009)

I definitely gotta check out those Ink for Eyes, they look AMAZING!


----------



## miss sha (Jul 15, 2009)

Is it bad that a good chunk of the reason why I want to pick up some of the Ink For Eyes is the packaging? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm getting Zero at least for sure!


----------



## kyoto (Jul 16, 2009)

I've been using the lip primer potion and its pretty good.  It sticks to your lips as a base, but isn't tacky nor is it too soft.   Its definitely worth a try for those of you that use a base under your lipsticks.


----------



## AjaAbeni (Jul 17, 2009)

so why cant the eye primer come in the squeezy tube?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AjaAbeni* 

 
_so why cant the eye primer come in the squeezy tube?!?!?!?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree. That's why I switched to Too Faced Shadow Insurance. It is so much easier. Last year I went to Sephora to pick up some more UDPP and I was talking to the s/a and she said she used both and that she thought they were about the same so I got the shadow ins. instead. I really can't tell a difference.

If anyone goes to Sephora often please be on the look out for these products and let us know. I'm not at mine too often as it's not real close. But I have a Sephora giftcard just waiting for those new eye products.


----------



## iheartangE (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm such a sucker for peacocks and now they are on the Ink for Eyes CASE?!?!  I'm pretty sure if they weren't so dang expensive I'd have them all by now-how does the lasting power compare to Fluidline, for anyone that got the Ink?

And can I just say-I love the colors of UD's Lipsticks, but they taste so nasty that I can't justify ordering more!  I have three that I barely use because I just can't stand the nasty chemical bug-spray taste but I adore the shades...maybe we should start a UD Lipstick dupe thread??


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 19, 2009)

I haven't seen it mentioned here yet that there are new 24/7 eyepencils coming for Holiday '09, if I missed it, sorry!  UD's online catalog mentions a new one in "Eldorado".


----------



## kyoto (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AjaAbeni* 

 
_so why cant the eye primer come in the squeezy tube?!?!?!?!?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Darn good question, since the face primer does.  Hmmm, we should ask Urban Decay that question.  That would certainly eliminate the problem with wasted product.


----------



## sandrrra (Jul 20, 2009)

This is going to be sold at ulta too, Ill let you guys know when we put it out!


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 20, 2009)

^^Cool!  When I call my Ulta and inquire about it they have absolutely no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_I've been using the lip primer potion and its pretty good.  It sticks to your lips as a base, but isn't tacky nor is it too soft.   Its definitely worth a try for those of you that use a base under your lipsticks._

 
How does it hold up as far as making the lipstick last longer and not feather?


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 20, 2009)

I think I am most excited for the Ink For Eyes! I am definitely picking up the black and purple ones! And the deluxe shadows are gorgeous as well. I need a job. lol


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jul 20, 2009)

Why won't they bring back lipgunk??!!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jul 21, 2009)

I did NOT enjoy the lip gunk.  The smell was too strong and sweet for me.  Pretty colors though.


----------



## sandrrra (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_^^Cool!  When I call my Ulta and inquire about it they have absolutely no idea what I'm talking about._

 

I dont think were getting it in for awhile cuz pretty much everyone I work with has no clue either. I only know beacuse when we reset urban it caled for 3 bays and right now we only have 2! I wonder what the third one is for hmmm


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 23, 2009)

I just looked on the Sephora Site and the new e/s are on there. Freakshow, Frigid, & Ruthless. I'm calling my store tomorrow and if they don't have them then I'm ordering them.


----------



## Odette1303 (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_





 I just looked on the Sephora Site and the new e/s are on there. Freakshow, Frigid, & Ruthless. I'm calling my store tomorrow and if they don't have them then I'm ordering them._

 
Of course, we'll be waiting for your swatches.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_





 I just looked on the Sephora Site and the new e/s are on there. Freakshow, Frigid, & Ruthless. I'm calling my store tomorrow and if they don't have them then I'm ordering them._

 
My Sephora didn't have them today


----------



## justseenaface85 (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_Why won't they bring back lipgunk??!!_

 

I KNOW! My first Urban Decay (and Sephora) purchase ever was Lip Gunk in Paranoid. I can't help but wonder if the new lip liner in Paranoid is at all similar to the Lip Gunk...hmmm.


----------



## User38 (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaylabella* 

 
_I think I am most excited for the Ink For Eyes! I am definitely picking up the black and purple ones! And the deluxe shadows are gorgeous as well. I need a job. lol_

 






Ink for Eyes is amazing.. but not too waterproof.  I have it in Black Ink and Loaded.. the Loaded is fantastic and pulls out all the greens in my eyes


----------



## User38 (Jul 30, 2009)

ops.,, In order to make it more waterproof,  I use black ES on top of INK (YSL duo Black and beige)  or a really dark green hereinafter to remain nameless as it is so old it has no name


----------



## sandrrra (Jul 31, 2009)

The new line will be out at ulta on sunday, some stores might even have the section done now.


----------



## sandrrra (Aug 7, 2009)

I tried the liners out at work tonight and they were suuuccchhh a dissapointment. They were smudgy and never dried. The packing is nice but save your $$!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 7, 2009)

Yup, I have 2 eyeliners and then are so smudgy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they refuse to dry, I dunno wtf is up with that... They are super easy to apply, so that's a plus.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 9, 2009)

You guys, you HAVE to buy oil slick and confession lipsticks. They are beyond hot. I cannot wait to wear them out this week. I didn't get naked b/c it wasn't in stock. I also got the lip primer, but haven't tested it out yet. I wanted to pass up oil slick for the mac black collection, but I couldn't oil slick is sheer but can be built up and it's gorgeous. Confession is my fave. I feel like a vixen wearing it.

Both of them are creamy and smooth, no taste and the smell is delicious. I was also hesitant b/c the smell of lipstick tester by urban decay made me want to vomit. Maybe because everyone played with them. But, the lipstick I bought, I couldn't stop sniffing. Now I want more UD lipsticks and I will get naked even if I have to order it.


----------



## luvleighlsr (Aug 16, 2009)

I think Urban Decay may be my new favorite!


----------



## Leven (Aug 16, 2009)

My local Sephora had only two Pore Perfecting primers left! There wasnt even a display set up for them yet, the lady had to pull them from the drawer. One became the new tester, and the other came home with me


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 17, 2009)

I HATE the lip primer! It's drying to put on, it's drying during the day underneath the creamiest of lipstick. There was no change in the longevity of my lipstick or any possible feather. No thank you! Perhaps you ladies need to try it for yourselves. Mine will be going back to sephora. I bought it with the new fall lipsticks, which are great so one bad product isn't a total loss.


----------



## cetati (Aug 18, 2009)

I actually got the Lip Primer in the Box of Potions box and found increased wear with my MAC Creamsheen lipstick that I wore that day. As long as you apply a light layer (I applied lip balm, waited, then blotted the extra oil first), it won't clump up or cause problems and my lipstick definitely lasted longer. Didn't help with feathering though.


----------



## astronaut (Aug 18, 2009)

I wanted to use the lip primer but found out that it had octinoxate, an ingredient I'm intolerant to, even though the ingredient wasn't listed on the list on UD's website... They list the inactive ingredients but not the active ones? Why, they're the most important!?

I also don't like the lash primer. For those of you who have trouble enough wanting curlier lashes, don't bother with this. I have the stereotypical straight Asian lashes. I used my curler and proceeded to apply the primer. It took the curl right out of my lashes. This does have those fibers which is pretty cool but pretty useless since there's no point for me to have longer lashes if they just stick forward instead of up.


----------

